# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box  Time's up,Update Your Commzero now ....Solution.

## mohamed73

Tim's up,Update Your Commzero now Solution.  *First download removecommzero error from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].*  *extract downloaded removecommzero rar and run removecommzero.exe.*  *after run you will got msg done.*  *like this:*  *Now your dragon will work like before.*  *Before:*   *After removecommzero:*   *Mirror Link:الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## علي علي جامع

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررران

----------


## علاءالكامل

شكرررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## mando_rm

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## elbrns110

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## yosef

مشكووووور

----------


## yosef

مشكوووور

----------


## yosef

gooooood

----------


## yosef

لم تنفع الطريقة

----------


## مازن الجنيد

مشكوررررررررررررررر

----------

